# OMG!! You "stick-blender" advocates are SO right.....



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

:O

It took...*MINUTES* to get to trace in both batches I just made tonight with my NEW stick blender. Course my motor on it is quite hot ...but OH!!!! AM I doing the HAPPY dance:
What a world of difference. No more standing in front of the stupid bowl for an hour or more, trying to get to trace...matter of fact, I was so unprepared that I barely got my oils in and poured into molds before it started to get too difficult to work with :blush (if you remember, I was a bit confused on why it was taking so looooong to get to trace with my hand *mixer*...LOL.....)

Thanks for the tip! Off to make a tea-tree/peppermint concoction!!
(wondering how long before this stick blender burns out and I need another one??)


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

By "stick blender"....you mean something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Sunbeam-Herit...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1244775139&sr=8-14


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So glad you found it worked well for you. I have a couple recipes that I wouldn't attempt without one but my regular recipe I doesn't need it.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

mill-valley said:


> By "stick blender"....you mean something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Sunbeam-Herit...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1244775139&sr=8-14


No...this :
http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CSB...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1244777339&sr=1-1


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If your motor is getting that hot, I would suggest allowing the blender to take breaks so that it doesn't overheat and burn out. You can burn out a motor pretty quickly, but it's really pretty avoidable. I usually blend for a couple of minutes then just use the stick to stir with the blender off for a minute or two, then back to blending, and so on.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Good thing I asked...I would have used the wrong thing. Guess another trip to Walmart is in order....:sigh.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

mill-valley said:


> Good thing I asked...I would have used the wrong thing. Guess another trip to Walmart is in order....:sigh.


Oh heck Beth...it wouldn't be the WRONG thing...just the thing you would want if you want to spend over an *hour* getting the silly mix to come to even a light trace (ask me how I know...) 
I think it would have been quicker had I stirred by hand...


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I burned out a spendy Kitchenaid model my first batch. The $19.00 Walmart one is at 350 bars & counting. But I alternate. When I add the milk, I hand stir really well. Same thing with the FO. Then I have the stick blender in one hand & the spoon in the other. I pour while it's very liquid--the moment I know trace is starting. You can hear a very slight change in the motor noise, or feel it change with the spoon.

Tom


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love my stick blender. But at its age I think I may invest in a spare just in case it decides to die on me.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Hooray for stick blenders!! :biggrin Anything to make life (and soaping ) easier, well, I'm all for it. Glad you like yours, dvm-mommy


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 2. I have them both plugged in at the same time while I soap and switch every 5 minutes between them.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

tmfinley said:


> I have 2. I have them both plugged in at the same time while I soap and switch every 5 minutes between them.


That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

[/quote]


tmfinley said:


> I have 2. I have them both plugged in at the same time while I soap and switch every 5 minutes between them.


 It takes me literally 2 minutes to get to trace....LOL..... I am not sure why it happens so very quickly. Weird....


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Some of my recipes go super fast and there is no need for two blenders but I have a few that take longer. Different oils can make a difference in the length of time to trace and of course different fragrances can accelerate. 
Tiffany


----------

